# Other Aquarium Forums > Marine Tanks >  Has everyone seen these :)

## Gilbert Fox

Captive Bred Yellow Tang Fry

----------


## tetrakid

Wow, cute little beauties!  :Smile:

----------


## Gilbert Fox

What is so interesting to me is that they were bred in captivity, not many marine species have that distinction. A great step toward ocean and reef conservation.

----------


## tetrakid

> What is so interesting to me is that they were bred in captivity, not many marine species have that distinction. A great step toward ocean and reef conservation.


Evidently, you have much skill and experience.  :Well done:

----------


## AQFan

Yes I have, Reefbuilders wrote up an article and produced a video about them. It is a huge breakthrough for tank bred fish. Here is the video

https://youtu.be/3-j1nGdbKwE

----------

